# Ok I finally decided to buy digital



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok, I decided to take the plunge into digital SLR's. I went with the Nikon D70s model. It was between that and the Canon's but I decided with the new version D70s. I should have it in a week or so, I cannot wait. I also purchased a 1GB Ridata 80x flash card for it. Any suggestions on getting a good tripod and lens cover? I want to get quality items to protect my new investment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

That is funny that you wrote this post. I am about to get the same thing. I am stuck between a rebel xt and a d70. Where did you get yours from?
jB


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I put mine on credit at circuit city. Although I think the price is pretty standard across the board. Check out this site

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos350d/

remember that the D70 is now the D70s and I dont think anyone has done a review on the D70s yet. There are some significant upgrades with the D70s over the original D70.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the link!! I have checked out that site before. I also joined a photography forum to ask some of those guys. They flame more then anything....but from what I gather, both cameras are really good. I guess when the time comes to buy I will have to make a choice. Keep us posted on how you like your cam.
jB


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

A bit biased towards Nikon but honest in his reviews

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d70s.htm

Lots of links to follow in there too.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

thx Gnaster for the great link. I can tell he is a bit of a Nikon fan, but good info nontheless


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

From what I've read of the Canon an external syncrhonized flash is a huge improvement over the stock camera. I'm not sure if this is true for the Nikon as well, but it's something to look into.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

A great forum for aquatic photography:
http://aquatic-photography.com/ and no flaming!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

what brand of lens filters do u recomend? I need to get some and was curious as to what brands all of you are using.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

also I was considering getting some sort of extra protection for the LCD screen. Like some sort of cover. I would be interested in any opinions on this. Thanks


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

for LCD protection I was considering one of these two items

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7523687093&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50508&item=7524861906&rd=1

anyone ever used either of these?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The camera should have come with a cover for the LCD screen. Also keep in mind with the after-market ones that if you purchased the S model the LCD screen is 2.0" not 1.8 as it was on the first incarnation of the D70 line. May also want to check with Nikon about warranty coverage if an after-market cover is affixed.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Thx Gnaster actually I forgot about that detail. I know the orig comes with an LCD cover but its flimsy and doesnt seal out dirt very well. I was looking for something more semi permanent that would seal out anything.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Chiahead,

Great choice.

Nikon D70s has some minimal upgrades done to it. I won't go into details b/c those are already covered on multiple boards and forums. Nikon Corp. didn't left D70 owners in the dark. They released 2.0 firmware which improves AutoFocusing, fixes Counter, new Menu interface. Of course you will not get bigger LCD but D70 has a sufficient one unless you want a Pro Body.

When it comes to Canon vs. Nikon, it is pretty much the same ball game when you compare entry level DSLRs. I'm a big Nikon supporter so I will strongly recommend D70 over Canon Rebel 300 or 350. Nikon D70 and Nikon D2X are the only two cameras which have wireless TTL capabilities without investing into additional transmitters (*Canon). Nikon D70 has Commander / Remote Mode which allows an owner to control the body and the flash without the cable and without transmitter. If you are into aquatic photography, this should be THE BIGGEST reason why you should buy Nikon vs. Canon. I have used D70 for almost a year and Remote/Commander Mode was extremely useful at the conventions, fish shows and other aquatic events. If you want to invest into Mid-range DSLRs, Canon 20D should be an answer. This camera came out with amazing ISO capabilities which are extremely helpful in aquatic photography. If you want to invest into Pro-Body (Nikon D2X or Canon MarkII), you will have an option to shoot at 8 frames per second and get some amazing 20x30 prints.

Re: lens filters
I would invest into Hoya or B&W. After spending $$$ on the camera and body, it is really pointless to buy cheap filters which will be counter productive to your overall picture output. (* Its like buying Porsche and putting 15$ used tires on the car). 
Check this company. I dealt with them on multiple occasions and had no problems. http://www.2filter.com/welcometo.html

Get extra LCD covers if you can afford. If not, invest in Palm Pilot type covers.

Good luck and enjoy your new camera.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for the info Jay. I plan on getting the remote-there cheap. I just bought a Hoya Super HMC UV(0) filter online for $26.00. Its supposed to be the better end of Hoya filters. As far as the LCD cover, I was considering getting a better one than the flimsy rubber covers I keep seeing online. Any advice here to get a good one that will last would be awesome.


----------

